# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  قصيدة عيد ميلاد حسن وحسين للرادود المبدع عباس يوسف وبمشاركة الفنان  علي مهنا

## لاطم على فاطم 2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم والعن عدوهم





اقدم لكم احبتي انشودة 

عيد ميلاد حسن وحسين



للرادود المبدع

عباس يوسف 



بمشاركة الفنان الكوميدي 

علي مهنا 



ومن هندسة 

السيد ناصر شرف 





للأستماع و التحميل 


http://www.4shared.com/file/23835607.../__online.html

أتمنى لجميع الاطفال ان يكبروا على محبة الحسن والحسين و الآل عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام 



تحياتي لكم ونسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مع ان مو وقتها 
بس يلا يعطيكم العافية :noworry:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*تسلمي اخوي ع القصيده*
*ربي يعطيك العافيه*
*ودي ..*

----------


## لاطم على فاطم 2

http://www.mediafire.com/?esd06jte3govryw

هدا الرابط من جديد 

ومشكورين على المرور

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-22-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك الف عافية عالرابط

----------


## لاطم على فاطم 2

الله يسلمكم ويعافيكم

----------

